# Nem sei se gosto mais de mim ou de você



## Youngfun

Olá a todos!

Vocês conhecem a famosa musica "Como vai você" do Roberto Carlos? Eu a adoro 
Essa musica foi também traduzida em espanhol pela Thalía.
Mas tenho uma duvido sobre uma frase traduzida: 
*
*PT:* "Nem sei se gosto mais de mim ou de você" *-> ES: *"No sé si gusto más de mí o más de ti"

*Essa tradução tá certa em espanhol?

Eu sempre achei que em português se dicesse "Eu gosto de ti" mas em espanhol "Tú me gustas"...

Mas essa frase é um pouco difícil de traduzir para o espanhol... Como sería a tradução literal? 
Eu pensei: *No sé si me gusto más yo, o (me gustas) más tú*... tá certo?

Ou ainda mais literal: Ni sé si... (Nem se traduz com "ni"? Não lembro...)


----------



## Youngfun

Olá a todos!

Vocês conhecem a famosa musica "Como vai você" do Roberto Carlos? Eu a adoro 
Essa musica foi também traduzida em espanhol pela Thalía com o título "Que será de ti".
Mas tenho uma duvido sobre uma frase traduzida: 
*
*PT:* "Nem sei se gosto mais de mim ou de você" *-> ES: *"No sé si gusto más de mí o más de ti"

*A tradução da Thalía tá certa em espanhol?

Eu sempre achei que em português se dicesse "Eu gosto de ti" mas em espanhol "Tú me gustas"... ou também pode falar "Yo gusto de ti"? 

Mas essa frase é um pouco difícil de traduzir para o espanhol... Como sería a tradução literal? 
Eu pensei: *No sé si me gusto más yo, o (me gustas) más tú*... tá certo?

Ou ainda mais literal: Ni sé si... (Nem se traduz com "ni"? Não lembro...)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não teria usado "gustar", e sim, "querer". *No **sé si quiero más a mi que a ti. *Claro está que essa tradução dependeria da rima da versão, que não conheço.


----------



## Csalrais

La versión de Thalía es correcta puesto que en español se pueden construir las frases con el verbo *gustar* de dos maneras:

"Me gustas" = "Gusto de ti" 
"Le gustaba visitar otros países" = "(Él) Gustaba de visitar otros países"

La diferencia principal es que para construir las frases de la segunda manera el complemento debe venir introducido por la preposición "*de*". De todos modos esta forma de usar "gustar" practicamente no se utiliza al hablar de forma natural y solo se ve en la lengua escrita de vez en cuando, al menos en España.

En la frase de Thalía lo único que no me gusta es la duplicación del *más* (*más de mí o más de ti)* que no me suena natural, pero es una canción y a veces hay que sacrificar la coherencia por la métrica.


----------



## willy2008

No sé si gusto mas de mi o de ti,o de vos en Argentina.Otra sugerencia: no se de quien gusto mas , si de mi o de ti.


----------



## zema

La versión en español que canta Roberto Carlos desde hace décadas también es así: _…no sé si gusto más de mí o más de ti. _Esa duplicación del _más_, como dice Csalrais, debe obedecer a cuestiones de métrica. 

  En español es correcto, pero estoy de acuerdo con que no suena del  todo natural el uso de “gustar” allí, y coincido con Who en que tal vez  sería mejor evitarlo. El hecho de anteponer el "mí" al "ti" lo vuelve  más raro todavía. Tampoco estoy seguro de que traduzca bien el sentido  del original. En realidad, creo que es un problema de toda la  traducción: la canción entera suena muchísimo mejor en portugués!

  Si yo quisiera expresar algo parecido  –en Argentina, y aclaro: _muy, muy coloquialmente_-  creo que diría: 
  … _no sé si me quedo con vos o me quedo conmigo_. Significa algo así como: … _no sé si__ me importas más __tú __que yo mismo_

Edit: le quité un "no" al _"no sé si no me importas"_, que había colocado para que no sonara tan egoísta, pero pienso que tal vez haya cierto matiz egoísta en el original, como si dijera: _"...no sé si estoy pensando más en mí que en ti"_.


----------



## Youngfun

¡Gracias a todos!

Então pode ser que para preservar a metrica, o Roberto Carlos escolheu de traducir no jeito mais simple: tradução literal, palavra por palavra...
Só o titulo foi traduzido em uma frase muito diferente: 
Como vai você -> Que será de ti


----------



## zema

Bueno, ese verso es difícil, todavía no sé cómo se podría traducir y que resulte algo coherente. Pero, por el resto de la traducción, se nota que se prestó atención a cuestiones de rima y métrica, sin preocuparse demasiado por preservar el sentido. 

_não deixe tanta vida pra depois_:   la vida nos está dejando atrás   
_razão de minha paz já esquecida_:   motivo de una paz que ya se olvida  

  De todos modos, no nos podemos quejar los hispanohablantes: la versión de Roberto Carlos en italiano, _“Dimmi come fai”_, es directamente otra canción, con la misma melodía.


----------



## Istriano

zema said:


> La versión en español que canta Roberto Carlos desde hace décadas también es así: _…no sé si gusto más de mí o más de ti. _Esa duplicación del _más_, como dice Csalrais, debe obedecer a cuestiones de métrica.
> 
> En español es correcto, pero estoy de acuerdo con que no suena del  todo natural el uso de “gustar” allí, y coincido con Who en que tal vez  sería mejor evitarlo. El hecho de anteponer el "mí" al "ti" lo vuelve  más raro todavía. Tampoco estoy seguro de que traduzca bien el sentido  del original. En realidad, creo que es un problema de toda la  traducción: la canción entera suena muchísimo mejor en portugués!
> 
> Si yo quisiera expresar algo parecido  –en Argentina, y aclaro: _muy, muy coloquialmente_-  creo que diría:
> … _no sé si me quedo con vos o me quedo conmigo_. Significa algo así como: … _no sé si__ me importas más __tú __que yo mismo_
> 
> Edit: le quité un "no" al _"no sé si no me importas"_, que había colocado para que no sonara tan egoísta, pero pienso que tal vez haya cierto matiz egoísta en el original, como si dijera: _"...no sé si estoy pensando más en mí que en ti"_.


 A como seria na Argentina com o verbo _curtir_? 

_No sé si curto más a mi o a vos _


----------



## zema

Istriano said:


> A como seria na Argentina com o verbo _curtir_?
> 
> _No sé si curto más a mi o a vos _


  Uhm, no,  bizarro también.  Creo que _curtir_ lo usamos para cosas o acciones.

_Curto más la música de XX que la de YY/ No curto la onda del Twitter.
   Curto más salir que quedarme en casa sin hacer nada. _

  Pero referido a personas, lo usamos sobre todo con el sentido de _zombar/sacanear_,  o bien de _tener sexo_.

_Se cansaron de curtirme por el corte de pelo.
  No somos novios, pero curtimos de vez en cuando/ Fulana está para curtirla.
_
A fin de cuentas, tal vez haya hecho bien _O Rei_ en traducir literalmente


----------



## Youngfun

Ninguém comentou o meu tentativo de tradução literal?

"*No sé si me gusto más yo, o (me gustas) más tú"

*_O Rei_ é o apelido do *Roberto Carlos*? Ele vai ter uma disputa legal com _El Rey_ aliás *Don Omar*.


----------



## willy2008

La traducción literal sería no se si gusto mas de mi o de vos, no se si me gusto mas yo, esta mal ya que es una redundancia,al poner me gusto se entiende que soy yo.


----------



## zema

“No sé si me gusto más yo, o me gustas más tú.” 

  Para mí está muy bien, hasta me suena más natural formulado así que “No sé si gusto más de mí…” 


  (Me sigue pareciendo insólito decirle eso en español a quien uno ama; sin embargo, no me resulta extraño en portugués, vaya uno a saber por qué  )

P.S.: no vi tu post, Willy, nos cruzamos. Tal vez sea redundante, pero me parece que por cuestiones de énfasis, sería común decirlo así, también.


----------

